# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Tv reception, our new roof and the lost SBS channels!!

## amatuer284

Greetings all
We are renovating (owner building a family room/kitchen - but that's another story) and are reroofing.
Out with the old tiles and in comes the off-white corrugated and necessary insulation. 
Problem is that I moved the TV ariel into the roof space last week (whilst we still had the tiles in place), with 100% success - got all the channels.
Yesterday the roofer put the insulation and corrugated over the roof where the antenna lives and now lo and behold I've lost all 3 SBS channels.  :Cry: 
He did not touch the antenna and the reception on the other channels has not diminished in any way. 
I still got brilliant reception on all the other analogue and HD channels (7, 9, 10 analogue and their HD transmissions as well), just lost SBS!! 
Anyone out there got any ideas or suggestions as to what has happened and what I can do to fix the problem.
My preference is to leave the antenna in the roof space as the council here (City of Vincent in WA) is a bit funny about things on the roof.
Cheers

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You've installed your antennae inside a mildly effective Faraday Cage and the SBS transmission signals may not be sufficiently powerful enough to break through it.  And/or your aerial system is insufficient to pick up the weakened signals. 
Get thee to an aerial technician...

----------


## chrisp

> Anyone out there got any ideas or suggestions as to what has happened and what I can do to fix the problem.
> My preference is to leave the antenna in the roof space as the council here (City of Vincent in WA) is a bit funny about things on the roof.

  Considering that (a) the cause and effect is quite apparent from the description of the work done; and (b) council are a 'bit funny about things on the roof', I hereby offer the following as a possible solution: 
Place the antenna inside the body of the house - i.e. lower it and see how it goes.  It would make the most wonderful conversation piece if it was fitted to the pendent light fitting in that new family room.   
It could also double as an inside clothes drying rack too!   :Smilie:

----------


## Pugs

> Considering that (a) the cause and effect is quite apparent from the description of the work done; and (b) council are a 'bit funny about things on the roof', I hereby offer the following as a possible solution: 
> Place the antenna inside the body of the house - i.e. lower it and see how it goes.  It would make the most wonderful conversation piece if it was fitted to the pendent light fitting in that new family room.   
> It could also double as an inside clothes drying rack too!

  
generally councils don't care unless it is +10m mast...  an only in the older Opticomm FTTH estates did they have a clear roof policy actually forbidding people to put TV antennas/ Foxtel dishes on thier roof mainly casue they where having the services delivered by FTTH anyways...

----------


## r3nov8or

What type of digital tuner are you using? Some are better than others. Running off the same antennae I have one STB that refuses to tune SBS, but a TV with inbuilt DTV, a PC tuner card and a another STB that are fine with SBS, but the PC tuner card doesn't tune GEM. Go figure. 
The STB that does not work and the one that does are differnet models of DGTEC, so you can't even go on brand. 
A helpful retailer might let you test some display model STBs at home. .

----------


## munruben

> I still got brilliant reception on all the other analogue and HD channels (7, 9, 10 analogue and their HD transmissions as well), just lost SBS!! 
> Cheers

  Ah! so you're the one who watches SBS  :Smilie:

----------


## amatuer284

Yes John - guilty as charged, but only when there's nothing worthwhile on Auntie and when wife doesn't make me sit through hours of mindless violence called CSI!! 
Chrisp, I did suggest your solution. It could have solved the problem of drying clothes during winter, but I just have a bruise on my leg now ... I did feel your solution had merit though. 
I'm using a DGTEC stb and it was tuning beautifully to SBS (and all other analogue and hd channels), but there you go. Methinks that Silent but Deadly's solution of the techo is the way to go. It is an older aerial so they will sort it. Besides whilst I was ok running up and down the old tiled roof, I'm not so sure about my abilities on the new corrugated. 
Thanks for all the comments - much appreciated ... must look up Faraday Cage. I recall something being said in physics class about him ... many years ago.  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

You could try tuning in manually using this site  SBS Transmissions 
If it works at all you may get artifacts etc as the signal isn't strong enough to be picked up on Auto

----------


## tricky4000

Why don't you just scrap the old style TV anteena and get one of these.  Electus Distribution 
There's no need for a giant TV antenna anymore, not with digital TV.

----------


## amatuer284

Thanks to all who replied
I ended up buying the antenna bracket which fits to last remaining chimney on the house and attaching the antenna to that - great reception now on all channels!! and stuff the council. 
Along the way, I learned all about Faraday cages, and that trying to walk on a tin roof aint as easy as walking on a tiled roof!!
Just one more trip up the roof to raise the antenna by about 30cm as it is very neatly sitting at chimney height and the good old chimney pot is in its way. 
Thaks to all for suggestions and good humour - much appreciated.

----------

